# Edifier Dealer In Mumbai



## npk21 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish to purchase Edifier DA 5000 pro in mumbai.
Since the weight is too heavy i would like to get it home delivered , any one knows any dealer who can give me this model home delivered to me in mumbai ?

Thanks!!


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Aug 28, 2011)

check this on ebay


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw some edifier units in Alfa, Irla long time ago. Yeah, its with warranty.


----------



## npk21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Friends .. today i went to see a demo of da 5000 pro in Alfa Market andheri .
And seriously this speaker sounded crap for me..
He is selling that speakers at very cheap price of 8000 while sahiba is selling it at 11,490 rs.
The bass thump was very low , he played it on a portable dvd player via coxial connection.

Do you think he is selling duplicate edifier or must be some problem with his player.

There was no sound below 35 , the sound was clear after 50 !!!


----------

